# Γκρίνια και... ευχές



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2009)

Πριν από την γκρίνια, οι ευχές! Και τώρα η γκρίνια:

Πήγα σήμερα στο ΑΒ να ψωνίσω ελάχιστα πραγματάκια. Ακόμα και στο ταμείο εξπρές, των 10 τεμαχίων, είχε ουρά. Μέτρησα επιμελώς τα ψώνια μου για να μην υπερβαίνουν τα δέκα. Αφού έφτασε σχεδόν η σειρά μου, διαπίστωσα ότι το άτομο που ήταν μπροστά μου στην ουρά άρχισε να ξεφορτώνει στο ταμείο πολύ περισσότερα από 10 τεμάχια.

1) Τι φύλου ήταν το άτομο;
Μα φυσικά γυναίκα, γύρω στα 60. Τέτοιες στιγμές ντρέπομαι που είμαι γυναίκα, γιατί αυτό το φαινόμενο 9 στις 10 φορές παρατηρείται σε γυναίκες.​
2) Πόσα αντικείμενα είχε τελικά η κυρία στο καλάθι;
24.​
3) Τι απάντησε η κυρία στον καταιγισμό των διαμαρτυριών όλων των ανθρώπων στην ουρά; Ζήτησε συγγνώμη; Όχι, βέβαια. Οι απαντήσεις της ήταν διαδοχικά οι εξής:
α) Εντάξει, δεν είναι δέκα, είναι δώδεκα, τι κάνετε έτσι;
β) Δεν τα μέτρησα.
γ) Πρώτη φορά το έκανα.
δ) Μη φωνάζετε, τέτοια μέρα που είναι.​
Ειλικρινά πιστεύω πως αν τέτοιες γυναίκες διαπαιδαγωγούν τη νέα γενιά, αυτή η χώρα δεν έχει καμιά ελπίδα να πάει μπροστά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2009)

Εγώ χτες στο σουπερμάρκετ είχα μπροστά μου μια γυναίκα παρόμοιας ηλικίας η οποία είχε δέκα κομμάτια και καρότσι της λαϊκής αδειανό και έπαιρνε ένα ένα τα ψώνια της και τα έβαζε σε σακούλα και μετά τη σακούλα στο καρότσι της. Δέκα τεμάχια, δέκα σακούλες και δέκα ώρες να περιμένουμε. Στο τέλος είχε ένα τσαμπί μπανάνες και δεν άντεξα· γύρισα και της είπα "μην τις βάζετε όλες μαζί, μία μία, για να έχετε πολλές σακούλες". Φυσικά παρεξηγήθηκε και η δικαιολογία ήταν:

Μου έβαλε εδώ η κοπέλλα τις σακούλες (όλες για σας; καμία για τους άλλους;)
Τι με νοιάζει πόσες σακούλες παίρνει; (δε με νοιάζει, αλλά καθυστερούμε)

Και το κερασάκι, με περίμενε απ' έξω απ' το σουπερμάρκετ να με πει ηλίθια.

Κάποτε, όταν οι γονείς μου ήταν στην ηλικία που είμαι τώρα, μου λέγανε για όσους μεγαλύτερους τους έκαναν τέτοια ότι είναι από χωριό, είναι αμόρφωτοι, μην τους παρεξηγούμε. 
Σήμερα τι δικαιολογία έχουν όλοι αυτοί;
Και τι δικαιολογία έχουν οι νεότεροι που κάνουν τα ίδια;

Για το παράδειγμά σου Αλεξάνδρα φταίει και η ταμίας. Έχω πάει σε σουπερμάρκετ όπου η ταμίας στο ταμείο των 10 τεμαχίων έχει πρόστιμο αν χτυπήσει πάνω από δέκα τεμάχια. Κακό, αλλά έτσι έδιωχνε όσους είχαν πάνω από δέκα.


----------

